# eselect python und python2.5

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

ich habe es noch nicht ganz durchschaut wie und warum man mit eselect python die Versionen "umschalten" kann, wenn die Anwendungen dann trotzdem nicht mehr gescheit laufen. Z.b. weil die Module nicht mehr zur Version passen. Vielleicht ist das jetzt auch nur so weil python 2.6 nicht komplett abwärts-kompatibel ist?

Aber ich habe ein (proprietäres) Programm das (noch) nicht sauber läuft mit Python 2.6:

```
The popen2 module is deprecated.  Use the subprocess module.
```

Gut dachte ich mir, das ich es einfach mit python2.5 starte oder einfach als User mittels eselect set python $NR die Version verstelle. Beides klappt aber nicht. Also hab ich zum Ausprobieren als Root via eselect auf die Version auf 2.5 umgestellt.

Damit wollte ich kurzfristig die Version verstellen um an diesem popen2 Problem vorbei zu kommen. Leider fehlt dann das Modul pygtk.

```
import pygtk

ImportError: No module named pygtk
```

Wie gehe ich denn jetzt am besten mit diesem Problem um?

Ich möchte nicht wieder komplett auf Python 2.5 "downgraden", da emergen und diverse andere Programme damals nach einem "aufstieg" riefen.

Wenn euch da jetzt auch keine Lösung bekannt ist werde ich einfach warten bis der Hersteller sein Programm Python 2.6 tauglich macht.

Grüße

----------

## Necoro

Zum einen: Die Fehlermeldung ist ja nicht kritisch. Wenn das alles ist, was kommt, denn ist es ok.

Und zum anderen: Teilweise unterstützen die Ebuilds bereits für verschiedene Python-Versionen kompiliert zu werden. Aber ich glaube, dass ist noch nicht Allgemeingut.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Vielen Dank Necoro,

für die Informationen, dann werde ich wohl einfach abwarten. Die Anwendung funktioniert noch nicht so wie erwartet, aber das scheint wohl andere Gründe zu haben. Bis auf die Warnung gibt es auch keine weiteren Fehlermeldungen.

Grüße

----------

